# Ambrosia Maple Bowl



## ironman123 (Oct 24, 2018)

Finally finished this bowl for the Mrs. Polyurethane Clear on the outside and 5 coats rubbed General Salad Bowl Finish on the rim and inside. 10" diameter and 5" tall. Wood from SWAT 2016 vendor as 12" square X 5.5" thick.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 25, 2018)

Really pretty Ray! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 25, 2018)

Very nice ... great looking bowl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 26, 2018)

Very nice work. Sure she will love it.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thank you @Chris S. She said she loves it.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 26, 2018)

Terrific looking hefty bowl! Will be great for salads, popcorn, and more! Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks @Nature Man .


----------



## David Hill (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice shape & finish!


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks @David Hill for your comment.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 28, 2018)

That’s pretty! Nice work!


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks @DKMD.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 29, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Terrific looking hefty bowl! Will be great for salads, popcorn, and more! Chuck



I've been told that making the bowl "hefty" like that fools us meat eaters into thinking we're getting something good when it has salad in it. 20 minutes later in the bathroom I still don't I was getting anything good...


----------

